# Magic's GM writes forward for new book



## Just Do It (Sep 1, 2011)

I thought someone here might be interested in this. Orlando Magic's GM wrote the forward for Jack Alan Levine's new book "Where the Rubber Meets the Road With God". So here is a small portion of what he wrote;

_ "I've written over 65 books so I know a little about how words can impact people's lives. I see people everywhere trying to make certain they are doing it right with God. But, could it be you are still not certain, still not sure you are living the life God desires of you? Read this book with anticipation and excitement and you can be sure your Christian life will be a success by God's standards. His are the only ones that matter.

Jack and i share the same desire. We both desperately want you to succeed in life and live the joyful abundant Christian life. Jack wrote this book because he wants every Christian believer to get the full reward God has in store for them. I believe you'll want to be where he is… certain that when you get to heaven you will hear "well done good and faithful servant._"

* Pat Williams - Author, Motivational Speaker and the NBA's Orland Magic General Manager
*


----------



## SpiderInThePastaBowl (Feb 4, 2004)

Isn't Otis Smith the GM of the Orlando magic?

But I'm guessing by your post count that you are just trying to sell the book...


----------



## SpiderInThePastaBowl (Feb 4, 2004)

Ah your man, Pat, is the former GM of the Magic. You might want a little more clarity next time...


----------

